# [SOLVED] framebuffer - uvesa, brak animacji motywu

## LazzaR

Witam,

Wczoraj walczyłem z framebufferem i udało mi się ustawić w jajku sterowniki uvesa i wszystko ładnie działa.

Jednak mam problem z poprawnym uaktywnieniem splasha. Grafika motywu ładnie się ładuje zaraz po wybraniu systemu w Grubie, ale nie pojawia się animicja (ta, która zazwyczaj zakrywa wszystko i pokazuje, w ilu procentach system się załadował).

Myślę, że problem tkwi w złym stworzeniu initramfs'a. Próbowałem go zrobić wg tego wiki: link

Czym jest  "/path/to/initramfsdir"? Miejsce, gdzie wygenerowałem initramfs?

Jak powinna wyglądać linijka initrd w Grubie?

Tutaj zamieszczam mój config kernela: http://pastebin.pl/26906

PozdrawiamLast edited by LazzaR on Fri Aug 13, 2010 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sherszen

W dobrym miejscu szukałeś.

```

splash_geninitramfs --verbose --res 1024x768 --generate /boot/initramfs-fbsplash natural_gentoo

```

A potem w grubei ustawiasz:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda8 ro video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-fbsplash

```

Powinno działać.  :Smile:  Nie masz czasem OpenRC? Tam działa ta wersja z gałęzi testowej splashutils.

----------

## LazzaR

dzięki, działa.

skoro wspomniałeś, no to mam OpenRC - warto bawić się z tym testowym pakietem splashutils? co zyskam na nim? poprawa szybkości, płynności splasha?

----------

## sherszen

Nie, wtedy u mnie zaczęło cokolwiek działać, a jak u Ciebie wszystko dobrze, to zostaw tak jak jest.

Pozdrawiam

----------

